# Beginner



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

I know how to solve a cube pochman way. But I can't seem to find anywhere these things, yes I have searched

1. The lettering system for the cube. Where like each sticker has a letter and you go clockwise. They are different for edges and corners (obviously)
2. How to solve parity for edges and corners when memoing. Like how do you know when to do the R perm or something.

Thank you. I wanna try a BLD attempt by tonight. I feel confident in visual Pochmann solves. I think I'm ready


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Your lettering system doesn't matter. Really. It doesn't. Give every edge sticker a different letter and every corner a different letter. As long as you know which sticker is A, B, C, etc, you can use it.

2. You use parity if you have an odd number of corner and edge swaps. If you used Old Pochmann to shoot to 7 corners, your UL and UB edges would be switched. However, since you're shooting to, say, 11 edges as well, you need to fix the two edges and switch the two corners that your edge algs switch. So you do an R perm. Make sense?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

You only have to do the parity alg if EITHER you have an odd amount of edges or corners, or only when they are BOTH odd?


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

If one is odd, the other will be. Check a few scrambles if you don't believe me. That's what parity is.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh :fp haha. Ok I will try an attempt tonight. I assume I will DNF.

Also, what point during the solve should you do parity?

After edges?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You only have to do the parity alg if EITHER you have an odd amount of edges or corners, or only when they are BOTH odd?


 
Assuming you're using letter pairs, it's when you have a single letter. If you have an odd letter in one, you'll have one in the other. For example:

AK SM LO PD IL X is parity, because of that X there on its own.

Ninja'd.


If you're solving edges first, do parity after edges, yes. That way your corners are correct for solving, because your two buffer corners were swapped.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

If you solve edges first, yeah, as soon as you're done them, you do parity. Don't forget the y'/y!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm available IRL for questions also Eric. I'd recommend you solve corners first though
I do
Memo edges
Memo corners
Solve corners
Solve edges
????
PROFIT


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2011)

are corners much harder than edges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> are corners much harder than edges?


 
Not that much harder..there are only 8 but I prefer the 12 edges more.

Most people actually find them easier.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2011)

do you just memo letters then or do yo memo words like for edges?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

I memo letters then associate an object with each letter in pairs. So like F J would be (depending on where in the room im at) Fox McCloud most likely performing some sexual act or violent act with Jigglypuff


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a mixture of journey/roman rooms for edges and then auditory letters for corners. Eric has told me he is doing the same.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2011)

btw Ryan congrtz on learning BLD and also very soon after completing your 2/2 multiBLD

thanks gonna practcie Bld tommorow


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

I should mention that for multi I do everything journey/roman rooms. Well, on the last cube I use auditory corners just to have it less to make images for, but yeah

And thanks!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

L' U2 B' F2 L' D U' R' L2 F L R' F L2 R D2 F' R2 D B' R D' F R' F
White top green front scramble

Then Yellow top blue front. Buffer is U R piece. What is the correct edge memo for this? I just took 20 minutes doing edges and I couldn't do it. It's difficult...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

In what way is it difficult?


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully I scrambled this right...

EDIT: I don't think I did. Oops 
This still gives you an idea of what memo looks like, I guess...?

I'm going to give you piece names and let you figure out what your letters are:

RB LD FU BD DF BU BL RF 
FL RD LF

Confused?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 2, 2011)

I cant seem to track the pieces. It just seems like..its hard to explain. I think I should try to do another scramble before I go crying for help.


----------

